

Kainoa: Device Rental and Testing Platform - alanguo
http://www.getkainoa.com/

======
alanguo
pretty interesting idea. sourcing devices for cheap is a pain. I hold on to my
testing devices though.

------
poouli
Looks interesting, how is this different from Amazon Device Farm?

~~~
dang
The HN software detected this as a sockpuppet comment. If that's true, please
don't do this here—it's not allowed.

It's particularly a bad idea when the post is about good work, like this one
seems to be. Good work can speak for itself here, and trying to game HN only
risks tarnishing it.

